# McDonalds ads



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 16, 2020)

This legit sounds like ASMR. Saw this, and needed to post it as a meme. (MIC CRACKS) _Michicken mmmmmmmmmmm





_


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Oct 14, 2020)

When someone talks about McDonalds ads, this one tends to pop up for me.


----------



## Rayd (Oct 14, 2020)

not mcdonalds, but kane in commercials was pretty great


----------

